

CloudFlare is down - kilovoltaire
https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=cloudflare

======
teraflop
Looks like it's back up now, but for 15 minutes or so I was seeing >95% packet
loss to every CloudFlare IP address that I tested.

------
nstart
I just feel like so many sites have just slowed down today. It's apparent how
much of an impact cloudflare has on the internet.

------
kilovoltaire
This is the second time in two weeks, makes it hard to keep trusting them.

